# Value Electronics HDTV Shootout Results



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Here's the link to download the .pdf file from the results of the audience's ballots of the two shoot-out event days. 

-Robert


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Did you post the rest of the data yet Robert? I may have missed it as I'm out of town and my internet time is limited.


----------



## Bama29 (Sep 14, 2011)

mechman said:


> Did you post the rest of the data yet Robert? I may have missed it as I'm out of time and my internet time is limited.



Evidently Robert has not found the time to post those results yet. However someone must have provided them to David at CNET because he provided links to the Pre and post calibration results in his article located HERE.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Thank you Bama29 for linking to the pre and post calibration reports for all of the displays in our flat panel HDTV shoot-out. I've been so very jammed that I can't get the time to put up the links on my site. 

I did add a few new photos and we're adding more every day. I also linked to our Youtube HD page, which has the 2011 shoot-out event up.

-Robert


----------



## stillen (Oct 14, 2011)

very good show the shootout was as also I am Bama.

regards


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

I just updated our dedicated shoot-out page with the names of the contributors and raffle ticket buyers for the 55" GT30.

Our sincerest to all who purchased raffle tickets. Just till the end of today left to buy raffle tickets. We sold 93 $35 tickets (4 for $125) so far so your chances of winning are good.

-Robert


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Attached are all the first set of Pre and Post calibration reports in pdf format. Contrast ratio pdf included as well.


----------



## dsskid (Aug 19, 2011)

mechman said:


> Attached are all the first set of Pre and Post calibration reports in pdf format. Contrast ratio pdf included as well.


Thanks for posting.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

buzzard767 won the 55" GT30 from VE's 2011 flat panel HDTV shoot-out event and fund raiser for "Making Strides Against Breast Cancer"

Congratulations to buzzard767!

-Robert


----------



## BluDroid (Aug 27, 2011)

Congratulations Buzzard767!


----------



## buzzard767 (Aug 27, 2011)

Robert Zohn said:


> buzzard767 won the 55" GT30 from VE's 2011 flat panel HDTV shoot-out event and fund raiser for "Making Strides Against Breast Cancer"
> 
> Congratulations to buzzard767!
> 
> -Robert


Thanks, Robert. My wife and I are thrilled. My intent was more to support breast cancer charities but "never look a gift horse in the mouth". lddude:


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats Buzz! :clap:


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

I just put up the pre and post calibration reports on our home page. Later tonight I'll get the ballots of the three professional calibrators on our shoot-out page.

-Robert


----------



## Raj (Nov 5, 2011)

Now this may be politically incorrect but CNet hinted that the unofficial entry actually won the shootout. Is that the case Robert ?


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Yes, we had my personal PRO-141FD at the shoot-out and everyone agreed it would have won if we permitted the audience to vote on it.

However, the new Elite delivers a much brighter and much lower MLL so to say the 141FD would have won is a good guess, but certainly not a shoe-in. 

-Robert


----------



## dsskid (Aug 19, 2011)

Robert Zohn said:


> Yes, we had my personal PRO-141FD at the shoot-out and everyone agreed it would have won if we permitted the audience to vote on it.
> 
> However, the new Elite delivers a much brighter and much lower MLL so to say the 141FD would have won is a good guess, but certainly not a shoe-in.
> 
> -Robert


What setting is the 141 on? ISF Day? ISF Night? Pure?


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

It was calibrated by D-Nice for the shoot-out and matched the 35fl (in ISF Day) that the other displays were set to.

-Robert


----------



## dsskid (Aug 19, 2011)

Good to know. I know the Kuros can be calibrated higher than 35 ftls. So if they are all set to 35 ftls, then there would be no brightness differential. 

I believe the Pioneer Elite Kuro 141 can be calibrated to a black level of .0005 ftls, with the Sharp Elite to .0004 ftls? 

The Sharp Elite can be calibrated to a retina-searing light output (if you find that necessary), a .0001 edge in black level, and 3D (which wasn't a judging criteria at the shootout). 

The Pioneer Elite Kuro has better gamma, grayscale tracking, and color accuracy than the Sharp Elite, and no off-axis issues.

IMO, the Pioneer Elite Kuro is still tops (but no longer available).


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Don't think the 141FD went down that low, although the 500Ms did. And yes the brightness advantage goes to the new Elite, but as you said we did not demo it that way.

-Robert


----------

